# 501,508



## esteg

Has anyone received p3.64 software update?


----------



## Frostwolf

I haven't on either receiver. Dish told me it will fix my missing timer issue. I'll beleive it when I see it.

Otherwise P364 is a mythical story found riding the backs of four elephants just like the Great A'Tuin http://www.lspace.org/books/whos-who/atuin.html


----------



## esteg

Frostwolf said:


> I haven't on either receiver. Dish told me it will fix my missing timer issue. I'll beleive it when I see it.
> 
> Otherwise P364 is a mythical story found riding the backs of four elephants just like the Great A'Tuin http://www.lspace.org/books/whos-who/atuin.html


 I had issues with p3.63 with timers but over a period of a few weeks after the update, things have corrected themselves. A couple of hard reboots and whatever they downloaded to my receivers has fixed the problem. I haven't had a missed timer for many months now. I still have p3.63 and hope they don't screw it up with this new software download.


----------



## rthomp03

I've been offered 3.64 every morning for the last 5 days, but am rejecting it until I hear word on its stability.


----------



## alute

rthomp03 said:


> I've been offered 3.64 every morning for the last 5 days, but am rejecting it until I hear word on its stability.


I made the mistake of downloading it. Fast forward/reverse at 16x and higher are now very jerky (for lack of a better word) and reversing to the beginning of a program followed by "record" will sometime cause the system to hang forcing a hard reboot. I called dish and reported the problem, and was offered a different 508. I told the CSR that my 508 is fine and it is their software that is buggy.

Doesn't dish perform regression tests on their software?


----------



## jrbdmb

Well, 3.63 isn't so hot either. Still missing timers, and now my wife's 508 reboots itself several times a day (at the same time - don't think this is a HW issue). Way to go Dish.


----------



## DoyleS

Both of my 508s still have 3.63. One of them has gotten really buggy, while the other one seems to be fine. 

..Doyle


----------



## ToddMeister

Both my 508's were hosed yesterday, had to power cycle both of them, then was able to turn them back on.


----------



## jrbdmb

Now I have 3.65 on my (wife's) 508. Can't comment yet on missed timers, but still getting the daily reboots and now the &$%#@* thing is locking up as well - tune to a channel or turn on, channel ID shows on top as usual but no picture. Reboot fixes the problem for 12 to 24 hours, then it happens again.


----------



## Mr.Gadget

The 510's also have the "new and improved" P365 software. I think I was infected with it about a week ago (when my systems got buggy). I had the systems setup so they would ASK before downloading, but somehow this was overridden and now has without my permission set (software override?)

I am not pleased at all with the new bugs introduced: Jerky fast-fwd/reverse, lockups, recorded material does not play (hang), must perform frequent hard resets.

Dish, Get it right before you unleash the faulty software!!!!


----------



## Frostwolf

Mr.Gadget said:


> The 510's also have the "new and improved" P365 software. I think I was infected with it about a week ago (when my systems got buggy). I had the systems setup so they would ASK before downloading, but somehow this was overridden and now has without my permission set (software override?)
> 
> I am not pleased at all with the new bugs introduced: Jerky fast-fwd/reverse, lockups, recorded material does not play (hang), must perform frequent hard resets.
> 
> Dish, Get it right before you unleash the faulty software!!!!


I've noticed the jerky fast forward/reverse on mine, within minutes of having P365.


----------



## jrbdmb

Mr.Gadget said:


> The 510's also have the "new and improved" P365 software. I think I was infected with it about a week ago (when my systems got buggy). I had the systems setup so they would ASK before downloading, but somehow this was overridden and now has without my permission set (software override?)
> 
> I am not pleased at all with the new bugs introduced: Jerky fast-fwd/reverse, lockups, *recorded material does not play (hang)*, must perform frequent hard resets.
> 
> Dish, Get it right before you unleash the faulty software!!!!


Yes, apparently my wife's 508 gets the black screen after watching a recorded program. I guess we now know how much Dish tests their new SW before releasing it to the masses.


----------



## Frostwolf

jrbdmb said:


> Yes, apparently my wife's 508 gets the black screen after watching a recorded program. I guess we now know how much Dish tests their new SW before releasing it to the masses.


I'm fixing to tell dish to shove it. This has gone on long enough. And I'm sick and tired of dish techs saying that this is the first and only time or only I have the issue. If I hear that again, I'll cancel my account on the spot. I'm already debating on switching to comcast for TV or Directv, But I don't like how slow the cable box is, and I have heard Directv is having just as many problems with the latest DVR r15 they have. I'm thinking about calling http://www.weaknees.com/ to get an older TIVO model or ebay bid.


----------



## euro_boy

This whole thread reminds me of original DishPlayer days.
Dish must have used the same software crew for current 501, 508, 510 updates


----------



## Frostwolf

OH man, I've got to tell you this one, An echostar employee from Executive Communications offered me a new DVR with a 1 year waiver on the DVR fee for all my troubles. Don't know if thats one dvr to replace both my 508's I'm not sure, but the best part is, I was offered :rolling: a 510! :icon_lol: can you freaking beleive it?? :uglyhamme 

I don't know if I should call them back and laugh or what. What would you do?:nono2:


----------



## robert koerner

The way I solved my CONSTANT problems with a 510 was to REPLACE it with a 522.

Bob


----------



## AVITWeb

robert koerner said:


> The way I solved my CONSTANT problems with a 510 was to REPLACE it with a 522.
> 
> Bob


Getting to that point to. Now whenever we turn our 508 on, it goes through its little check as if it has lost power....this is crazy...what the hell happened??:grin:


----------



## Frostwolf

robert koerner said:


> The way I solved my CONSTANT problems with a 510 was to REPLACE it with a 522.
> 
> Bob


Just to make sure you know, the 510 and the 508 are identical except hard drive size and dvr fee. If Dish offered the 522 to replace my 508 then maybe, but instead they offer me the 510. So why would I want to upgrade to a 510 from a 508 just to be stuck with the same buggy software, and the dvr fee a year later. I find Dish's offer to be ludicrous.

The 508 used to be rock solid until P308/P309 came out. From what I read the 625 dvr is having lots of issues with the latest software, the 721 is reported as having missing timers now. The 522 I thought had some over heating issues.

What is Dish's current stable box?


----------



## robert koerner

Maybe they programmed it so that you don't have to reset it again. That seems to be their solution to just about every problem--Control-Alt-Delete, followed by unplugging it if it still mal-functions.

Of course, followed by the perfunctory, "Nope. Never heard of this problem before."

One time Dish offered to replace my 510 with a 508. When I asked if they'd replace the 508 with a 510, if the replacement 508 did the same thing, they said NO (I owned my 510).

Bob


----------



## Mr.Gadget

DISH is in the process of repairing the recent software glitches in the 500 series. A new download will be available soon, be patient I am told.:hurah: :hurah:


----------



## Frostwolf

Same thing I've been told since august 06, maybe it will be fixed about the time NBR comes out. :icon_lol:


----------



## jrbdmb

And those on this forum wonder why some of *don't* want NBR on the 5xx.

Actually, the amount / severity of bugs makes me wonder if 3.65 is actually a major code revision laying the groundwork for NBR. I can't imagine that this many new bugs could be introduced just fixing VOD. 

Edit - decided to call CS and rant a bit, thought it might get me a credit. CS insisted that this was *my* problem only, suggested it was a corrupt HD and told me to delete all save programs and timers. Um, no thanks.

It would be nice to hear that the Dish SW engineers know of these problems, since apparently at least part of CS haven't been notified of these issues.


----------



## Mr.Gadget

NBR is not the root of the problem - Tivo lawsuit forced DISH to make changes for one reason or another.


----------



## esteg

I'm not really interested in NBR and would be 100% happy to have my receivers as stable as they were before VOD software.


----------



## Frostwolf

Mr.Gadget said:


> NBR is not the root of the problem - Tivo lawsuit forced DISH to make changes for one reason or another.


Bingo we have a winner!! It is so.


----------



## snowman

From the Tech Portal:

2/13/2007: 0923 Software Version P2.78 for 501/508/510 
Effective Wednesday, February 14th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P2.78 for the 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P2.78 will be the valid software version for the 501/508/510.

Are they really going backwards?


----------



## Frostwolf

snowman said:


> Are they really going backwards?


I actually wish they were. to 3.04 at least.

This may be a mis-type of model or version. We'll have to see.


----------



## BobaBird

The TechPortal entry above that shows P278 is for the 111 which has been at P277 for the past year.


----------



## RTCDude

BobaBird said:


> The TechPortal entry above that shows P278 is for the 111 which has been at P277 for the past year.


For those that are keeping track, it looks like the P278/5xx entry on the Tech Portal has disappeared. Perhaps the P278 wasn't the only cut/past error, but the whole entry.


----------



## bacchus101

Does anyone know if Dish is working on this an is aware that it is a real issue?

I got the "your hard drive is broken" bs when I called tech support.


----------



## Frostwolf

bacchus101 said:


> Does anyone know if Dish is working on this an is aware that it is a real issue?
> 
> I got the "your hard drive is broken" bs when I called tech support.


I was told that it will probably be next month before a fix is released and that was last week Tech Ops told me that


----------



## bacchus101

3.66 is going to be released *soon*....... so I was told.

Of course "soon" is relative.

There will *soon* be another island (volcanic) in the Hawaiian chain (if looked at in a geological time frame)


----------



## Frostwolf

And NBR will soon be here :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## gtoph

euro_boy said:


> This whole thread reminds me of original DishPlayer days.
> Dish must have used the same software crew for current 501, 508, 510 updates


Actually they were different crews. 

Plus don't forget, the DP started out with Microsoft engineers writing SW for it. E* inherited it later on.


----------



## Richard King

gtoph said:


> Actually they were different crews.
> 
> Plus don't forget, the DP started out with Microsoft engineers writing SW for it. E* inherited it later on.


Actually, they started out with WebTv engineers writing software for it before Microsoft bought WebTv.


----------



## esteg

508 only recorded 40 minutes of my wife's soap. It said 59 minutes but only showed 40 and then jammed up. My wife was not happy.


----------



## DoyleS

That is pretty much what one of my 508s does. It records the show but then when you go to play it the machine locks up and the recording disappears. I cannot record at all on it. I will be giving them a call this weekend to see if I can get a repair or replacement. There was however an interesting clause in the agreement. It says that if the unit is non repairable then Dish can replace it but the replacement remains the property of Dish Network. So you have a receiver you bought and it gets replaced then the new receiver is no longer yours. (Clause 14)

..Doyle


----------



## bacchus101

Jeez......so tech support was wrong when they said I was the only one having issues??

*smug grin*


----------



## catnap1972

What's worse is somebody on alt.dbs.echostar says he was told by a CSR that there's NO PLANS for another software update until mid-year at least.

Guess I'm going to have to get used to responding "HELL NO YOU'RE NOT UPDATING THE SOFTWARE" with my remote.


----------



## SandyG3

My 508 box crashes 2 or 3 times daily to a blue/green screen and locks hard while time-shifting recordings(sometimes). Dang the P365 update.!


----------



## bacchus101

SandyG3 said:


> My 508 box crashes 2 or 3 times daily to a blue/green screen and locks hard while time-shifting recordings(sometimes). Dang the P365 update.!


Ditto. Exact same green screen crashes.


----------



## esteg

Pink screen crash when trying to go back 20 seconds. Total crash lost everything.It had to reboot.


----------



## Frostwolf

esteg said:


> Pink screen crash when trying to go back 20 seconds. Total crash lost everything.It had to reboot.


Would you people stop making this stuff up, Dish has told me repeatedly that I am the only one with these problems, so either Dish is lying or you people are. Now stop it. :icon_lol:

Oh and I've seen that P366 is on the way. TAKE COVER!!!


----------



## JmC

I have begun reporting issues to Dishnetwork via e-mail

[email protected]​
It isn't likely to get any better results, but at least you don't have interact with the CSRs. You do get a response in a couple of days even if it is just thanks, it has been forwarded.

They ask for the following information:

Model ID (in box D):
Software Version (in box D): 
Receiver CA ID (in box E, R00): 
Smart Card CA ID (in box E, S00 or S19): 
The number starting with DNASP: 
Bootstrap Version: ​


----------



## snowman

Just curious,
Are the software problems mentioned here really affecting all 50X DVRs, or just some portion of the overall user base?

Several people have mentioned that one of their DVRS acts up, but the other one doesn't. 

What is different about the DVRs that would cause this?

Do newer/replaced DVRs seem to be more affected?

I'm, sure glad I don't have to figure out how to fix this.


----------



## DoyleS

Curious whether any of you are on the protection plan and have sent your units back to Dish? Are they repairing the units or replacing them with other 508s? 

..Doyle


----------



## tampa8

snowman said:


> Just curious,
> Are the software problems mentioned here really affecting all 50X DVRs, or just some portion of the overall user base?
> 
> Several people have mentioned that one of their DVRS acts up, but the other one doesn't.
> 
> What is different about the DVRs that would cause this?
> 
> Do newer/replaced DVRs seem to be more affected?
> 
> I'm, sure glad I don't have to figure out how to fix this.


Yes, I am one of those people. One of my 508's had most all the recordings erased, and two of them will get the black screen once in awhile when using the back button in live mode. All three seem to not be as smooth when in slower motion.


----------



## Frostwolf

DoyleS said:


> Curious whether any of you are on the protection plan and have sent your units back to Dish? Are they repairing the units or replacing them with other 508s?
> 
> ..Doyle


I had the protection plan, but they where goint ot replace both my 508's with one 510 and I would then have to pay the dvr fee after the first year.

I will not be sending my units back for a software issue. I have since cancelled my protection plan, and my account soon if something is not done.


----------



## DoyleS

I called tech support tonight (Wed 2/28) and reported the problem. He said that there was a new software release starting to download tonight (3.66) I currently have 3.65 on my 508. He indicated that it was intended to fix the freezing when pausing or pushing the back button. He said that they were not replacing receivers right now and to let this rev download over the next couple days and see if that helps. I also am not interested in a receiver that will cost me an additional DVR fee. Also do not want a replacement for my purchased receiver that belongs to Dish instead of me. 

..Doyle


----------



## esteg

My 3 508's went from p365 to p368 last night. I hope this fixes the timer problems, I'll fine out tonight.


----------



## DoyleS

My problem 508 got 3.68 last night. I did a quick check by recording a 5 min segment this morning. Went to play it back and the machine locked up and had to be rebooted. When it came back up, the recording was gone. I will be calling this weekend to get them to repair or replace it since I am on DHPP. 

..Doyle


----------



## jrbdmb

Unless you replace it with a 622 or whatever, You should have no expectation that the new 5xx you get is any better. This is a SW issue, not HW.


----------



## DoyleS

I have a 622 and two 508s. One 508 is absolutely clean and has not had any problems other than 1 timer that missed by an hour this last Monday. It is fine now. The other 508 has been problematic with not being able to record and when it does record, it locks up on play and any recordings disappear from the menu. At this point I will see if I can get it serviced under the DHPP. If not, it will go on ebay and I will cancel the DHPP. 

..Doyle


----------



## DoyleS

I spoke too soon. Last night my good 508 with 3.68 locked up when I was watching a recorded show and did a rewind to catch some dialog. 

Not a happy camper.

..Doyle


----------



## goofy173

Both my 501 and 508 randomly lock up green or pink and reboot. The 508 just stays on Cartoon Network 24/7 and it still reboots every 2 days or so for no reason. I called DiSH today for the 50th time and asked when it will be fixed. They say they are aware of it and it will be fixed soon but won't give me a time. It's been over a month now and I told them that they have 2 weeks and then I'm going to Comcast. I've been with them many, many years but this recent problem has bugged me enough to drop them if it isn't fixed, not that they care.

Back on 2/12/07, Mr. Gadget said, "DISH is in the process of repairing the recent software glitches in the 500 series. A new download will be available soon, be patient I am told." 

If you have an inside source, what do they mean by 'soon?' Soon to DiSH must mean 1 to 2 years?


----------



## AllieVi

I doubt that the 5xx series is high on DISH's software priority list. The receivers have been out of production for a long time and their installed numbers must be dwindling as customers switch to other options. I'd expect that DISH would prefer the 5xx series to die a quick death, particularly since the 501 and 508 carry no DVR fee.

I don't expect any new features for my 508's (e.g., name-based recording). Working the way they did a few months ago would be fine, but the programming effort to make that happen is probably on the back burner.


----------



## Geronimo

AllieVi said:


> I doubt that the 5xx series is high on DISH's software priority list. The receivers have been out of production for a long time and their installed numbers must be dwindling as customers switch to other options. I'd expect that DISH would prefer the 5xx series to die a quick death, particularly since the 501 and 508 carry no DVR fee.
> 
> I don't expect any new features for my 508's (e.g., name-based recording). Working the way they did a few months ago would be fine, but the programming effort to make that happen is probably on the back burner.


My guess is that here are still a lot of them out tehre. But you hit the nail on the head about the fees. That is the rel reason it is low on the update list. e* would love to see people migrate to other DVRs.


----------



## DoyleS

Sneaky way to upgrade everyone to a DVR fee who was previously grandfathered. 

..Doyle


----------



## Geronimo

I am not sure how sneaky it is----but it just might work.


----------



## jrbdmb

But is probably not the best way to push subs to another DVR - since a lot of us will switch to D* or back to cable rather than rewarding E* for destroying the 5xx.


----------



## esteg

My 3, 508's are back to normal. I haven't had any issues since the p368 update. I'm happy for now.


----------



## Xarph

esteg said:


> My 3, 508's are back to normal. I haven't had any issues since the p368 update. I'm happy for now.


My 508 updated to 368. The timers no longer set back one hour when the system crashes, BUT the system still crashes from time to time while in playback mode and a button is pressed.


----------



## DoyleS

OK this weekend I decided to pull the card and reboot the 508 and run some tests before calling the Tech CSRs. I recorded a couple of the March madness games and then went to play them back. Everything seems to be working. I was a little surprised. So, we'll work with it now and see how things go. Pleasantly surprised. 

..doyle


----------



## paris1

This is fascinating; just when you are thinking you are the only one in the world having Dish Network DVR problems you find a forum like this and discover that the whole bloody world is suffering along with you!

Here's the short version of my problem. I've leased a 508 for several years and, like most of you, found it's performance flawless up until a couple of months ago when it started deleting recorded events on its own. Dish Network replaced it with another 508 that is doing exactly the same thing as well as rebooting quite frequently. I assume this is all familiar to those of you who have been on this forum for the past few months. Talked to a senior TS person yesterday and he admitted it was a known problem and suggested I upgrade to a 622 or go to HD service. He didn't sound very hopeful that there was any real solution on the horizon for the 508 problem, but I do have a question for some of you with more savy than I.

I went online to check my account status and noticed that they had raised my monthly rate $5 after they replaced the receiver on March. When I called them to ask about this they told me that they hd not been charging me the $5 monthly lease fee for some reason and reinstated it when they realized their error. From what I'm seeing in some of the posts here, it doesn't look like anyone else is being charged this fee any more. What's going on here? Is DN ripping me off?


----------



## esteg

Getting problems now, rebooting, black screen and lost recordings.


----------



## STDog

Anyone know if the cooling fan is supposed to run all the time?

I was hooking up the second AV output (to run to the new capture card I bought) on my 501 last night and noticed the fan was off, and looked to have been off for a long time.


----------



## Frostwolf

STDog said:


> Anyone know if the cooling fan is supposed to run all the time?


It only turns on when needed and at power up for a second.


----------

